# Nothing but synthetic marijuana (space cadet incense)....Please help or at least read



## Ja13 (Sep 5, 2012)

After moving from my own little secret stoner capital of America Girardville, PA (very small town but i loved it so sad to be leaving) to Maryland,pretty close to Baltimore I just can't seem to get ahold of anything.

I don't start at the community college for another 4 months so I'm basically friendless and lonely as well lolll  and on top of that when I'm out of my circle of friends I'm EXTREMELY shy so striking up a conversation with a stranger about buying weed just seems unreal for me.

So over the last couple months I've had to turn to the synthetic marijuana brands(space cadet,demon,mauwi wowi) incense is what it is sold as in the gas stations and let me tell you something this stuff is not right! It's FUCKING my head up I really want to get away from it but I just don't know where to go or who to talk too I'm getting desperate to just find some safe green to smoke again.. I miss it so much but I can't make a 3 hour drive back home just to buy an O (all i can usually afford to buy at 1 time) that will be gone in around a week 

Im actual going to try to quit smoking this shit after this pack it's fucking stupid I just realized that after I reread what I wrote about it, it's sad that the gov. can let kids hurt themselves on this shit but keep proven safer substances illegal but that's a whole different subject(which I could go on for hours about)

If anyone of you were in my situation what would you do? 

Like I said I'm really getting desperate and I want to get away from the synthetic stuff before I really hurt myself on it... I'm 19 just looking for someone around Maryland to give me some help I really need it I'm sure we could work out something safe for the both of us.. 

P.s. I'm really new to this site so if this is against the rules or in the wrong section I'm sorry please move it or delete it but please let someone point me in the right direction first


----------

